# Holland Tunnel’s holiday decorations are ‘OCD nightmare’



## Thirdrail7 (Dec 13, 2018)

https://www.wthr.com/article/holland-tunnels-holiday-decorations-nightmare-those-ocd

So, now there is a poll to decide whether or no they should adjust the decorations. My opinion is to keep your eyes on the road and the surrounding traffic. Then, you won't have to worry about causing a collision.



> Some motorists have complained that the wreaths — two circular ones and another in the shape of a Christmas tree — can trigger reactions among people with obsessive-compulsive disorder.
> 
> The circular wreaths cover the tunnel signs “O″ and “U″ and the tree-shaped wreath covers the “N″ in “Holland.”
> 
> A Change.org petition to switch the configuration has received nearly 1,300 supporters. The Port Authority of New York and New Jersey, which operates the tunnel, announced Wednesday it is conducting its own public poll.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Dec 13, 2018)

My NJ taxes at work. :angry:

I looked at the poll, and it is ridiculous. Even the idea of a poll like this is ridiculous. 

Don't any of these people have real work to do? :unsure:


----------



## railiner (Dec 13, 2018)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> My NJ taxes at work. :angry:
> 
> I looked at the poll, and it is ridiculous. Even the idea of a poll like this is ridiculous.
> 
> Don't any of these people have real work to do? :unsure:


Agreed...this is a new one...usually it is some people that are opposed to any religious holiday decoration's on public property complaining.... hboy:


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 13, 2018)

I do want to say, that is some horrifically ugly and poorly executed decoration. I don't even have OCD, but looking at that is just driving me insane. That said, I agree with the sentiment that people should just not look at it if it is that big an issue for them. Sigh.


----------



## trainman74 (Dec 13, 2018)

The Budweiser brewery in Newark couldn't resist.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 13, 2018)

trainman74 said:


> The Budweiser brewery in Newark couldn't resist.


That is amazing.  :giggle:


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Dec 13, 2018)

They've done it this way for years.  I'm not saying it is the best execution but I suppose they want to center the pieces. 

If you want to complain about something, complain about that $15.00 toll and the fact that off peak hours have gradually disappeared.

Petition that!!


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 13, 2018)

Thanks. I hate it.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 13, 2018)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> My NJ taxes at work. I looked at the poll, and it is ridiculous. Even the idea of a poll like this is ridiculous. Don't any of these people have real work to do?


I'd be more concerned about the time and money spent on installing, removing, storing, and reinstalling such an ugly and uninspired display each year.  An online poll can be created in five minutes.  I'd imagine that jarring holiday display has wasted far more time and effort than that.



railiner said:


> Agreed...this is a new one...usually it is some people that are opposed to any religious holiday decoration's on public property complaining.... hboy:


Where I live people keep going ballistic because there's not enough overt CHRISTMAS! advertising and CHRISTMAS! decorating and CHRISTMAS! music shoved into every little nook and cranny of our lives.  God forbid you wish someone "happy holidays" in public around these people.  Those are fighting words around here.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 13, 2018)

Happy Holidays, DA.


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 13, 2018)

I've never understood the ire when someone chooses to wish someone, "Happy Holidays!" instead of, "Merry Christmas!"

The word "holiday" comes from "holy day". It's not secular.

Even more importantly, why get mad when someone is being kind to you?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2018)

You see logic and reason where there is none to be found.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Dec 14, 2018)

Devil's Advocate said:


> I'd be more concerned about the time and money spent on installing, removing, storing, and reinstalling such an ugly and uninspired display each year.  An online poll can be created in five minutes.  I'd imagine that jarring holiday display has wasted far more time and effort than that.


Good point, DA!


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Dec 17, 2018)

Well, it's official. The decorations will be rearranged.

https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2018/12/17/holland-tunnel-christmas-decorations-2/



> The Port Authority says it will shift the position of the tree from over the letter N to over the letter A after conducting an online poll about the placement of Christmas decorations above the entrance.
> 
> Most of the 21,500 votes that were cast supported changing their layout one way or another, officials said.
> 
> ...


Here is something that jars me:



> O’Toole said the public response to the poll, which was up for less than a week, was very significant.
> 
> *“We have ** 20 people who responded to our budget, our $8 billion budget, 20 people from the public have responded,** which we took very seriously.* This overflow, avalanche of the media and the outpouring of support one way or another, 21,000 people in a couple of days is astonishing,” O’Toole said.


So, they operate some of the most expensive crossings in the United States and some of the most run down airports and people are concerned about a tree? Additionally, this tidbit from another article really makes me scratch my head:

https://abc7ny.com/society/holland-tunnel-decorations-poll-results-to-be-released/4915707/



> The agency also held a public hearing last week, where Cory Windelspecht, the Manhattan man who has been the public face of the push to move the decorations, addressed the board.
> 
> "The only reason we are here today is that we spoke loudly," he told board members. "We just wanted to get noticed."
> 
> ...


THIS hurts your brain and distracts you as you drive? If you're paying attention to the road and the swirling traffic as about 10-12 lanes merge into 2 lanes in a tunnel, these decorations wouldn't be a thought in your mind.

No wonder why NJ has some of the highest car insurance rates in the nation. If this is enough to distract you while you drive, your license should be put in a blender.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 17, 2018)

I think they should have just gotten rid of all the decoration. This is obviously a pretty dumb thing for this many people to be riled up about, but there is no doubt that people are going to have issues with the decorations covering up the letters, no matter what. They even pointed out that it won’t be symmetrical now, and I imagine some still won’t be satisfied with a tree covering up the “A”. Just, as long as they are moving it around, why not take the whole thing down. Do we really need a tree and wreath covering the letters of the Holland Tunnel sign?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 17, 2018)

Thirdrail7 said:


> Well, it's official. The decorations will be rearranged.
> 
> https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2018/12/17/holland-tunnel-christmas-decorations-2/
> 
> ...


Can I complain about the proliferation of ugly and distracting Vegas style electronic signs and billboards without risking the loss of my license?


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Dec 17, 2018)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Can I complain about the proliferation of ugly and distracting Vegas style electronic signs and billboards without risking the loss of my license?


Absolutely as I believe there is a huge difference between what amounts to eye catching light pollution vs a tree...that's misplaced.  Mind you, the complaint was the location of the tree....not the tree itself.

He'll probably crash into stopped traffic when that asymmetrical display is finished tonight. Then, his brain will really hurt.


----------



## MARC Rider (Dec 17, 2018)

Thirdrail7 said:


> They've done it this way for years.  I'm not saying it is the best execution but I suppose they want to center the pieces.
> 
> If you want to complain about something, complain about that $15.00 toll and the fact that off peak hours have gradually disappeared.
> 
> Petition that!!


If this tunnel is priced like the George Washington Bridge, that $15 is a one-way toll only for people fleeing, er, leaving New Jersey.  The return trip is free.  So it's really only a $7.50 toll.


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 17, 2018)

MARC Rider said:


> If this tunnel is priced like the George Washington Bridge, that $15 is a one-way toll only for people fleeing, er, leaving New Jersey.  The return trip is free.  So it's really only a $7.50 toll.


When I was (briefly) stationed on Treasure Island in 1985 I was issued a "bridge book" which gave me free access to the San Francisco-Oakland Bay Bridge. At the time tolls were only charged (on all the bridges) when going towards San Francisco proper. More than once I took the "grand tour" driving into San Francisco, crossing the Golden Gate bridge, and then making the loop around through Richmond and back to Oakland before using my bridge book to return to Treasure Island. Toll cost: zero.

(Note: I was staying in barracks on base so all of my driving was for convenience/pleasure only.)


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Dec 18, 2018)

SarahZ said:


> I've never understood the ire when someone chooses to wish someone, "Happy Holidays!" instead of, "Merry Christmas!"
> 
> The word "holiday" comes from "holy day". It's not secular.
> 
> Even more importantly, why get mad when someone is being kind to you?


Hence, the use of "Season's Greetings..."


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Dec 18, 2018)

OMG!   I just saw on the news that 21,000 people voted to "change" the decorations.  One wreath has been removed from the "U" and and the Tree has been moved over the "A." 

Honestly, I didn't get the OCD element.  Hopefully, that means I'm not terribly OCD myself..    I had to come up with something... and, sadly, what I recalled was how some people in my office jobs would decorate their cubicles with garland and ornaments.  A certain red Xmas ball hung underneath some pink garland in a parabolic shape (or "two" of those together...)  or maybe two of those ball ornaments (blue this time) with a large candy cane in between....      If one was thinking along those lines, one might get "triggered" over  the two wreaths with the tree in the middle....


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 18, 2018)

Thirdrail7 said:


> https://www.wthr.com/article/holland-tunnels-holiday-decorations-nightmare-those-ocd
> 
> So, now there is a poll to decide whether or no they should adjust the decorations. My opinion is to keep your eyes on the road and the surrounding traffic. Then, you won't have to worry about causing a collision.


I'm wondering where on that sign they could find room to hang a portrait of the Grinch...?


----------



## jis (Dec 18, 2018)

ehbowen said:


> I'm wondering where on that sign they could find room to hang a portrait of the Grinch...?


Between the 'D' and the 'T' of course :lol:


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 19, 2018)

AutoTrDvr said:


> OMG!   I just saw on the news that 21,000 people voted to "change" the decorations.  One wreath has been removed from the "U" and and the Tree has been moved over the "A."
> 
> Honestly, I didn't get the OCD element.  Hopefully, that means I'm not terribly OCD myself..    I had to come up with something... and, sadly, what I recalled was how some people in my office jobs would decorate their cubicles with garland and ornaments.  A certain red Xmas ball hung underneath some pink garland in a parabolic shape (or "two" of those together...)  or maybe two of those ball ornaments (blue this time) with a large candy cane in between....      If one was thinking along those lines, one might get "triggered" over  the two wreaths with the tree in the middle....


I don’t have OCD, but I can imagine someone who does have OCD being drive insane by those decorations. The way they placed it just looks so slap-dash and illogical. That said, it should be pretty obviously to people that they can just not look at the sign, and actually focus on driving. I mean that’s what they should be doing even without the sign there. Sigh.


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Dec 19, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> I don’t have OCD, but I can imagine someone who does have OCD being drive insane by those decorations. The way they placed it just looks so slap-dash and illogical. That said, it should be pretty obviously to people that they can just not look at the sign, and actually focus on driving. I mean that’s what they should be doing even without the sign there. Sigh.


True... but this being the Holland Tunnel entrance and, particularly at rush hour, I think the risks of being distracted by looking at it are minimal.  Probably more risky during non-rush hour, when traffic is moving more quickly and, especially, as there are traffic lights and cross traffic at the entrance.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 20, 2018)

AutoTrDvr said:


> True... but this being the Holland Tunnel entrance and, particularly at rush hour, I think the risks of being distracted by looking at it are minimal.  Probably more risky during non-rush hour, when traffic is moving more quickly and, especially, as there are traffic lights and cross traffic at the entrance.


It’s also probably a self-reinforcing kind of thing, where these people know that it’s there and that it is apparently the worst thing ever created by man, so they just have to look at it and then get that much more freaked out about it, what starts the while thing over again.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Dec 20, 2018)

The end result will probably cause someone to drive into the side of the toll booths


----------



## jis (Dec 21, 2018)

All that they needed is an U shaped wreath instead of an O shaped one to balance things out :lol:


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 21, 2018)

jis said:


> All that they needed is an U shaped wreath instead of an O shaped one to balance things out :lol:


Maybe this is a job for two giant stockings facing each other?


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Dec 21, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Maybe this is a job for two giant stockings facing each other?
> 
> View attachment 11677




Refer to my post above, in re: the Xmas ornaments and the candy cane...


----------

